# Show Pics From Illinois, NC, SC, TN, GA- Gorilla's New Pair of Shox, GR CH Big Poppa



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lumberton NC NC Bully Fest. GR CH Big Poppa takes Best in Show and Best in Breed under Rolando Mata and Derrick Dennis.








 
Shox in Amboy, Illinois at the Keeping it Bully Magazine Release Show







 







 
Marcus Wilson of Team Blackwood with his boy CH Balboa. I call him Big Shox lol








 
Shox in the ring in Chattanooga, TN with Doggman tha Great at the CountryFed Kennels Show.







 







 








 
Shox bringing home that blue in Perry, GA at Bully Independence Day 2







 







 







 
Getting his ribbon from Ron Ramos.








 
Chasing birds in the yard







 
Getting his pounce on pulling a sneak attack or attempting to anyway








 
Mo Barrow and GR CH Big Poppa in Concord, NC at the Atomic Dogg Issue 22 Release Show







 








 
On the way to the Team Blackwood Bully Payback BBQ last weekend








 
At the Bully Payback BBQ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lookin good. Man that boy is growing fast!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Good pics nice boy


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aww man so happy for you! Looking great!!! And Balboa is totally big Shox! lol Are they related?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lookin good. Man that boy is growing fast!


I know right! Just turned 9 months old. He is about to surprise a lot of people I think. For everyone who said he'll be Classic..... They about to say "Oh, snap!" lol

No Classics have ever come off the Gorilla yard and I doubt he will be the first. Hahaha

Thanks, Hols!


----------



## CroBlondie (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks magnificent.His front paws are so huge and soo cute.Btw,his crop is exactly what I'm goin for with my girls.Is it short or show?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh I totally though Balboa was Shox! I was like, wow he really matured! Lol! Thanks for the great pics


----------



## madmaxmick (Aug 1, 2012)

nice shots love the garden ones


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CroBlondie said:


> He looks magnificent.His front paws are so huge and soo cute.Btw,his crop is exactly what I'm goin for with my girls.Is it short or show?


Thank you so much for the comments! He has a short crop although it is a tad longer than I like my ears, but once his head pops they will shrink up.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Shox is looking good Lauren. I don't think he will be classic either. He is still so young. I can't wait to see him when he fills out.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ripper said:


> Good pics nice boy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Thanks so much!



ames said:


> aww man so happy for you! Looking great!!! And Balboa is totally big Shox! lol Are they related?


Thanks, Ames! Much appreciated girl. Balboa and Shox aren't related. He is a CH Rocky's Got a Hard Head son. It is crazy how much they look alike though. Everybody be doing double takes at shows like WTF did this dude shrinkk? Or did this dude have a major growth spurt? lol



::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh I totally though Balboa was Shox! I was like, wow he really matured! Lol! Thanks for the great pics


Thanks so much!



madmaxmick said:


> nice shots love the garden ones


Thank you very much!


----------

